# Big damn tuna



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

[url="http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/saltwater/columns/story?columnist=shangle_joel&id=4956490"]http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/saltwater/columns/story?columnist=shangle_joel&id=4956490[/url][/url]


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a WHOLE lot of dip and sushi!!!:hungry:letsdrink


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

can you get there from here?those aresome awesome fish. to catch one in a lifetime is an accomplishnent but to land two in a day!!!!!! dang that hurts.


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

wow... 



i know what i'm putting on my vacation wish list.


----------

